

Origami Crease Pattern Design Proved NP-Hard - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/25591/?ref=rss

======
michael_dorfman
Erik Demaine is one of my favorite CS people. His MIT OCW course on
Algorithms/CLRS is definitely worth seeing.

